# updating steve mulhern's spell spreadsheet



## EricNoah (Jul 21, 2003)

I may be getting myself in over my head, but I think I'm going to update Steve Mulhern's spell spreadsheet for 3.5.  I'm going to start with easy stuff like re-assigning spell levels and renaming spells, and then I'll try to go through and check each PHB spell to make sure it's "right."  I stopped by Steve's website but see no activity there.  I'm working off of version 1.12.00 which is the "donor version" (i.e. was only avaliable to those who donated money to a relative's college fund) and was dated 7/19/2002.  

I am NOT planning on a) changing anything but the PHB spells and b) I don't think I'm going to bother correcting all the page numbers for looking up the PHB spells.  

Once I get what I think is most of the changes made I'll see about getting it posted here at EN World for download.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 22, 2003)

Progress update: it's going faster than I thought in some ways -- I'm done with all changes noted in the D&D accessory update guide (which I now see has several ommissions and incorrect changes listed).  I'm now going through the PHB spells one by one to check them over.  I'm done with letter A.  

I also then need to go through the PrC and NPC classes to see if any spell lists have changed and update that accordingly.  

After I'm done I will submit it to Steve to see if he want my data; if he does, great, he can post/release it himself.  If I don't hear back from him in a reasonable amount of time I'll see if we can get it posted here.


----------



## scole66 (Jul 23, 2003)

Steve Mulhern has been utterly silent for a couple of years now, and nobody knows why.  I seriously doubt that you'll get a response from him, though you're of course welcome to try.  (And if you *do* get a response, let us know!)

--Steve Cole


----------



## Max (Jul 23, 2003)

There is a Steve Mulhern who is apparantly associated with ProFantasy.  He mentiones on the CC2 mailing list that he will be a GenCon manning booth 1501.  Same guy?  I don't know but everything is spelled the same.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/cc2-l/message/26581

Someone at GenCon could ask and verify if they are one and the same, and see what is up with his various spreadsheets.

Max


----------



## mikebr99 (Jul 29, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Progress update <snip>*



Please keep us posted Eric. This was the best CharGen program I'd found, and I am not looking forward to going back to paper & pencils...


Mike


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm done with B & C.  Haven't had a lot of time to work on it but will keep at it.  I've been sidetracked with a new project -- making Steve's sheet work with Arcana Unearthed.    You can see how THAT's coming along here:

http://pub102.ezboard.com/fokayyourturnfrm29.showMessage?topicID=679.topic


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 6, 2003)

Great news -- a guy named Mike Strope has beaten me to the punch and has updated Steve's spreadsheet to work with 3.5.  Even better, we've heard from Steve himself and he's given us the go-ahead to post it.  Mike has a couple of touch-ups to do related to feats, and once he's done he's going to send it to me (probably today sometime) and I'll have someone post it as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## Dax Doomslayer (Aug 6, 2003)

This is great news Eric.  Thanks for keeping us updated.  I liked that Character Sheet and now that there really isn't anything out there that I liked for 3.5, I will be one happy camper when I see this updated.  Thanks for all the leg work.


----------



## Clint (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll second that thank you, Eric! And Mike!  These spreadsheets are such a valuable resource. Thanks in advance, both of you.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike sent me the sheet, I spent 2-3 hours going over each class' spell list and making corrections, including DMG classes such as Adept and Assassin (and altering the spell charts for the Assassin since they changed in 3.5).  

It's ready to go, I just need Russ or Blacksway or someone to help me get it posted in the Electronic Resources area since the file's too big for the automated upload procedure.  

In the meantime, if you can take a 4MB attachment I'll e-mail it to any interested parties.  Drop me a line at ericnoah@charter.net and I'll ship it off to you.


----------



## mikebr99 (Aug 7, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Mike sent me the sheet, I spent 2-3 hours going over each class' spell list and making corrections, including DMG classes such as Adept and Assassin (and altering the spell charts for the Assassin since they changed in 3.5).
> 
> It's ready to go, I just need Russ or Blacksway or someone to help me get it posted in the Electronic Resources area since the file's too big for the automated upload procedure.
> 
> In the meantime, if you can take a 4MB attachment I'll e-mail it to any interested parties.  Drop me a line at ericnoah@charter.net and I'll ship it off to you. *



Kewl!!!

Is 4mb before or after ZIP'd/RAR'd?


Mike


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2003)

I starting working on this same project privately.  I would be interested in the file as well as helping out with any resources that I have.

Keia


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 8, 2003)

http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index&req=getit&lid=315

There it is -- all uploaded and ready for folks to grab.  Or if that link doesn't work, go to the main EN World page, find the Electronic Resources, and look under "S" for Steve.   Feel free to send corrections etc. to me at ericnoah@charter.net.


----------



## Scurvy_Platypus (Jun 8, 2009)

*performs unholy necromancy*

This resource doesn't appear to exist anymore. Anyone care to upload a copy to ENWorld again?


----------



## Gog (Jun 12, 2009)

Go here for a more up to date 3.5 sheet and spell lists. HeroForge Mirror

This is the Heroforge yahoo group Hero_Forge : HeroForge


----------

